
Idiomatic Redux: The Tao of Redux, Part 1 – Implementation and Intent - romellogoodman
http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/05/idiomatic-redux-tao-of-redux-part-1/
======
acemarke
Heh. Already submitted my post yesterday, and it didn't get much traction, but
thanks for the vote of interest :)

Also put up Part 2 earlier today:
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/05/idiomatic-redux-
tao...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/05/idiomatic-redux-tao-of-redux-
part-2/)

